# المُستَعَانُ بِهِ



## bakkah

Good Day

How is this correctly understood in the following sentence?

لَا سِيَّمَا المُستَعَانُ بِهِ فِي أَخْذِ العُلُومِ النَّبَوِيَةِ

Thanks in advance


----------



## abdulwahid

Could you provide more context (what comes before لا سيما)


----------



## bakkah

Thanks Abdulwahid

Here is more context!



المَرأُ يَستَظِلُّ تَحتَ ظِلِّ صَدَقَاتِهِ ؛ الصَّدَقَةُ فِديَةٌ لِلمَعَاصِي يَومَ يُؤخَذُ المُجرِمونَ بِالنَوَاصِي

الوَقفُ مِن أَفضَلِهَا وَ أَعظَمِهَا اَجرَاً

لَا سِيَّمَا المُستَعَانُ بِهِ فِي أَخْذِ العُلُومِ النَّبَوِيَةِ وَ إِتقَانِهِ وَ المُستَمَدَّ بِهِ فِي اِفَادَتِهَا وَ اِستِفَادَتِهَا وَ تَروِيجُ مَا يَتَعَلَّقُ بِهَا فَوَقَفتُ وَ حَبَستُ مِمَّا أَحسَنَ اللهُ تَعَالَى بِهِ عَلَيَّ ؛


----------



## abdulwahid

This is what I understand from the context:

"Especially the one who makes use of/utilize/recourse to (waqf)..."

As far as I can understand the ه in به referes to waqf but it might refer to something that was mentioned previously.


----------



## cherine

I think you got it right, Abdulwahid. If I may rephrase the relevant part: الوقف من أفضل الصدقة، لاسيما الوقف الذي يُستعان به في أخذ العلوم So, the best kind of Sadaqa/charity is waqf, especially the waqf used to spread the teachings of the prophets (e.g. religious schools).

P.S. I think إتقانه should be إتقانها, referring to العلوم.


----------



## abdulwahid

Yes, that's much better than my attempt. 

The only objection I have is that the it should be "the teachings of the Prophet" not "the Prophets" since it most likely referes to the teachings of the Prophet Muhammed, peace and blessings be upon him


----------



## cherine

Yes, the extra s was a typo, thanks for catching it.


----------



## bakkah

Thanks abdulwahid and cherine

Question cherine!

What did you mean when you said, "The only objection I have is that the it should be "the teachings of the Prophet" not "the Prophets""

Where do you see prophets in the text?


----------



## abdulwahid

It says علوم نبوية and it can be translated as Prophetic knowledge. Personally I prefer teachings of the Prophet


----------



## cherine

bakkah said:


> Where do you see prophets in the text?


نبوية refers to the prophet Muhammad. So, like Abdulwahid said, علوم نبوية can be either prophetic knowledge/science or teaching(s) of the Prophet. And we both prefer "teachings of the Prophet".


----------



## bakkah

Thanks abdulwahid and cherine

So it would not be incorrect for me to translate al-"uluwmu-n-nabawiyyah as 'the Prophetic Sciences', is that correct?


----------



## abdulwahid

No, that would be fine.


----------



## bakkah

Thanks

What would be the exact meaning of 
*المُستَعَانُ*


----------



## cherine

Whose help عَوْن is used.


----------



## bakkah

You were correct cherine the original document says إتقانها


----------



## bakkah

How would the following phrase in the about sentence be understood?

المستمد به في إفادتها

Thanks in advance


----------



## cherine

Same meaning (used), just a different verb.


----------

